
FreeBSD 101 Hacks - nanxiao
https://nanxiao.gitbooks.io/freebsd-101-hacks/content/
======
JdeBP
For something that purports to be for FreeBSD specifically, it is
disappointing to see an explanation of how to set environment variables for
login shells giving the same old tired and laborious _this-is-how-you-edit-
shell-one 's-login-script, this-is-how-you-edit-shell-two's-login-script_
explanation when FreeBSD, like other BSDs, has the login.conf mechanism that
allows a user or a system administrator to prescribe environment variables to
be set for login sessions without caring about the user's choice of login
shell.

